# Equipment Productivity Problems



## thechosenone (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi

Can anyone please guide me to references or sample questions/PDFs/URL etc to sample equipment productivity problems. I am not able to find any good resources or problems I can practice.

Would appreicate some help in this area.

Thanks


----------



## desantmf (Oct 16, 2013)

thechosenone,

Check out the link below; equipment productivity problems are pretty easy and you should be fine as long as you know the formulas given in the .pdf. Let me know if you have any specific questions about a piece of equipment.

http://www.learncivilengineering.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Equipment-Production.pdf


----------

